# Cape Howe



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

I've been trying to find a picture of my first ship, the "Cape Howe". She was an iron ore carrier that I joined in 1968. She was registered in Glasgow, but I don't remember the company. I did six months on her and I remember she used to roll a bit, a common feature of iron ore ships!
I'd be grateful for any info, thanks.

P.S. I've looked on Shipspotting.com, they have a "Cape Howe", but it's a different ship.

P.P.S. I have found one thread on these forums that mention her, but it's only got a small thumbnail pic attached.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Jeffers,

There is an excellent website for Scottish Ship Management and the following has been extracted from it;

*Cape Howe*

_*November 1962: Completed by Lithgows, Port Glasgow for Lyle Shipping Co Ltd, Glasgow. Time chartered to British Iron & Steel Co. Ltd. (BISCO) for 15 years.

Scottish Ship Management Limited was formed in 1968 as a result of the merger of the shipping staff of H. Hogarth & Sons and Lyle Shipping Co. Unfortunately, in 1986, as part of the demise of the British Merchant Navy, the company ceased to exist.*_

Follow this link to the Cape Howe page and enjoy! (Thumb) 

http://www.scottishshipmanagement.com/howe.html


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

Great Stuff Gulpers, you've come up trumps again! Ta very much.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Jeffers,

You are most welcome. 
As I've said before to others, we are all here to help each other! (Thumb)


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeffers said:


> I've been trying to find a picture of my first ship, the "Cape Howe". She was an iron ore carrier that I joined in 1968.


Cape Howe details at *Clyde Built database*


ps send me a message with your email address - found a large pic of her.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

hi i was on cape howe in the early sixties go to merchant navy looking for old friends there is a photo of her there she was a good ship smith was old man red man was mate regards kev.


----------



## ron fletcher (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeffers could it be that we were on the Cape Howe at the same time 
I joined her at South Shields on 31 July 1968 and sailed for Monrovia.The only name I recall was Peter Findlay the Ass Stwd 
. He was an old queen and liked to be called Dalores,but was a great bloke and showed me the ropes in those first scarey weeks.Would like to hear from you.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Jeff, if you PM me your email address, I can send you an amusing account of the Cape Howe which was published in Sea Breezes a couple of years ago.

John T.


----------



## Galley Boy (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeff,--did two trips on the Cape Howe from Tyne Dock Ore Quay to Canada
(Seven Islands?)-Glasgow--Canada--Newport in the mid sixties,most of the crowd came from South or North Shields.Three photos of her on this site 
www.photoship.co.uk
Regards Cliff


----------



## eddy260 (May 19, 2008)

done 6 months back and fore canada bosuns name was billy


----------

